# IPCC - Fourth Assessment Report



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 11:11)

Olá pessoal!!

Está hoje a acontecer a divulgação do 4º relatorio do IPCC (livro 1- The physical and The Scientific Basis )

PAra que quem quiser ouvir em directo 

http://www.empreinte.com/richmediaevent/20070202/vod/ipc_audio_en_900x540_WindowsLD.htm

Quando o relatório for divulgado na internet irei postar o link e dar por aberta a discussão sobre o dito relatório 



> The full Working Group I report will be available online from May 2007. It will also be published by Cambridge University Press and is expected to be available in book form by late June 2007.


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 12:24)

dj_alex disse:


> Olá pessoal!!
> 
> Está hoje a acontecer a divulgação do 4º relatorio do IPCC (livro 1- The physical and The Scientific Basis )
> 
> ...



Acho que é muita parra para pouca uva...  

Eu explico, muita espectativa e no final será mais do mesmo. Estamos todos à espera de algo novo e diferente, mas acho que ainda que cheguem a alguma descoberta/conclusão importante, se for contra a ideia pré-concebida do Aquecimento Global ela não será tida em conta, logo esquecida ou pura e simplesmente ignorada. Vale uma apostinha! 

Em todo caso obrigado pelo link Alex, já os escuto!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 13:49)

Aqui fica o sumário para os "Policymakers"

http://www.ipcc.ch/SPM2feb07.pdf


----------



## Geostrofico (2 Fev 2007 às 13:52)

Petrolífera pagou para pôr em causa relatório do IPCC

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=261114


até onde chegam os sacanas!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 14:08)

Geostrofico disse:


> Petrolífera pagou para pôr em causa relatório do IPCC
> 
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=261114
> 
> ...


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2007 às 14:49)

Geostrofico disse:


> Petrolífera pagou para pôr em causa relatório do IPCC
> 
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=261114
> 
> ...



Se fossem sóas petroliferas, gostava era de ouvrir outros relatórios de outras instituições mas parece que o mo´nopólio vai continuar...
Acho que está na altura de o ECMWF assumir também uma posição relativa ao lançamento de relatório bi-anuais ou quartenais


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2007 às 01:27)

Com que então é o Homem o causador principal deste aquecimento...

*Methane Bubbling Through Seafloor Creates Undersea Hills*

According to a recent paper published by MBARI geologists and their colleagues, methane gas bubbling through seafloor sediments has created hundreds of low hills on the floor of the Arctic Ocean. These enigmatic features, which can grow up to 40 meters (130 feet) tall and several hundred meters across, have puzzled scientists ever since they were first discovered in the 1940s.

"Pingos," small, dome-shaped, ice-cored hills, are found in many Arctic regions. "Pingo-like features" are similar in shape and size to pingos on land, but are found underwater, on the continental shelf in several parts of the Arctic. Previous studies have suggested that pingo-like features are pingos that formed on land but were submerged when sea level rose following the end of the last ice age, over 10,000 years ago.












 The researchers suggested that such buried hydrates might be decomposing and releasing large amounts of methane gas. This seemed possible because the seafloor in this area has been gradually warming over the last 10,000 years, after being flooded as sea levels rose at the end of the last ice age. Although within a few degrees of freezing, the seawater in this region is at least 10 degrees Centigrade (20 degrees Fahrenheit) warmer than permafrost-filled soil. Thus, when the ice sheets from the last ice age melted and the ocean flooded the continental shelves, it caused the seafloor sediment to become warmer.

http://standeyo.com/NEWS/07_Earth_Changes/070212.undersea.methane.html

http://www.mbari.org/news/news_releases/2007/paull-plfs.html


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 11:10)

Pois pois a culpa é do metano agora vamos lá ver se incluem essa variável nos modelos   porque á muito por baixo das calotas polares pronto a vir á superficie.


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2007 às 12:18)

http://freeinternetpress.com/story.php?sid=10624


----------

